

The RoboRoach: Control A Living Insect From Your Smartphone - rpm4321
http://www.kurzweilai.net/the-roboroach-control-a-living-insect-from-your-smartphone

======
pattisapu
Not that I like roaches, but this seems cruel in a way I can't quite describe.
Watching the video made me sad.

